# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  mein Ehemann ist erkrankt  Fragen!

## Espera

Hallo zusammen, 

nachdem vor 6 Jahren mein Vater an einem Prostatakarzinom verstorben ist, hat es jetzt meinen Mann erwischt. 
Wir hatten das Glück, dass er sehr zeitnah zur Diagnose operiert werden konnte, die OP war vor einer Woche, es geht meinem Mann wirklich gut und er ist fast kontinent.
Nun warten wir auf die abschließende Histologie und hoffen, dass es kein Upgrading von Gleason-Score und TNM geben wird. 

Mich würde nun zunächst interessieren, wann vermutlich die erste PSA-Messung erfolgen wird und ob dieser Wert schon unter der 0,1-Grenze sein sollte.

Und noch eine weitere Frage: Mir ist nicht ganz klar, welcher Faktor für die Heranziehung der Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit eine größere Rolle spielt, der Gleason-Score oder das TNM-Stadium. Während z.B. bei meinem Mann in der Erstdiagnose ein Gleason 7b (4+3), sowie TNM Stadium 2cPn1 diagnostiziert wurde (auf die postoperative Histologie warten wir noch), habe ich im Profil anderer User die Kombination: Gleason 7a, aber  TNM 3a entdeckt......wer hat da statistisch gesehen die bessere Prognose?

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Espera,
Die erste PSA Messung erfolgt in der Regel nach 6 Wochen, und sollte dann unter die Nachweisgrenze des Testverfahrens gefallen sein (je nach Testverfahren sogar < 0.01 ng/mL, bei Anfangswert unter 10 ng/mL). Ich rechne eher konservative mit einer Halbwertszeit von 3.5 Tagen.

Für eine weitere Prognose ist vor allem wichtig
-der PSA-Wert nach 6 Wochen, sowie ggf. der weitere Verlauf bzw. Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit
-der Gleason Score anhand der postoperativen Histologie
-der R Status, R0 bedeutet, alle Ränder sind tumorfrei, R1= der Tumor konnte nicht vollständig entfernt werden

dann spielt ein Upgrading von T2c auf T3a keine Rolle wenn alles raus ist. Ein T3b (Samenblasen befallen) würde wieder eine etwas schlechtere Prognose bedeuten unabhängig vom Gleason Score.
Also zuviel Spekulation macht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch wenig Sinn.

Also fürs erste, scheint mal alles gut gelaufen für Deinen Mann. Melde Dich doch wieder wenn die postoperative Histologie vorliegt, dann können die Experten hier mehr dazu sagen.

Wünsche euch weiterhin alles Gute

Tritus

----------


## Niko52

> Hallo zusammen, 
> ...
> 
> Und noch eine weitere Frage: Mir ist nicht ganz klar, welcher Faktor für die Heranziehung der Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit eine größere Rolle spielt, der Gleason-Score oder das TNM-Stadium. Während z.B. bei meinem Mann in der Erstdiagnose ein Gleason 7b (4+3), sowie TNM Stadium 2cPn1 diagnostiziert wurde (auf die postoperative Histologie warten wir noch), habe ich im Profil anderer User die Kombination: Gleason 7a, aber  TNM 3a entdeckt......wer hat da statistisch gesehen die bessere Prognose?


Mit diesem Nomogramm https://www.mskcc.org/nomograms/prostate/post_op 
kannst du die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten durchspielen.

Alles Gute für deinen Mann.
Niko

----------


## Espera

Vielen Dank Niko und Tritus für eure Rückmeldung und Hilfe.
Am Montag sind wir hoffentlich etwas schlauer, wenn endlich die postoperative Histologie eintrifft.

Liebe Grüße, Christel

----------


## Espera

Noch eine Frage, Tritus, wie habe ich diesen Satz zu verstehen?
Da wir noch bei sind, muss ich mich erst ist in die fachlichen Begriffe einarbeiten.




> Ich rechne eher konservative mit einer Halbwertszeit von 3.5 Tagen.

----------


## rolando

Hallo Christel,

mit Halbwertszeit hat Tritus den Zeitraum gemeint, in dem sich das PSA durch Abbauprozesse auf die Hälfte reduziert.

Ausgehend vom PSA-Wert 6,8 ng/ml deines Mannes vor der OP bedeutet dies, dass sich das PSA bei einer Halbwertszeit von 3,5 Tagen folgendermaßen reduzieren sollte (sofern kein PSA produzierendes Gewebe im Körper verblieben ist):
3,5 Tage/3,4 ng/ml -->7 Tage/1,7 ng/ml -->10,5 Tage/0,85 ng/ml -->14 Tage/0,425 ng/ml -->.... 35 Tage/~0,01 ng/ml.

Üblicherweise bestimmt man das PSA deshalb etwa 6 Wochen postoperativ.

Roland

----------


## tritus59

Ja genau. Diese sog. Halbwertszeit ist von Patient von Patient etwas verschieden, liegt aber in der Grössenordnung um 3 Tage rum.
Ich rechne gerne mit 3.5 Tagen, weil man dann nach jeweils 1 Woche den vorangegangenen Wert grad geteilt durch 4 machen kann.

Tritus

----------


## Espera

Vielen lieben Dank Rolando und Tritus für die Aufklärung.
Ich bin echt beeindruckt über euer Fachwissen, ich muss mich da auch erst mal einarbeiten.

Liebe Grüße, Christel

----------


## Espera

Kurzes Zwischen-Update: 
Wir warten immer noch auf den postoperativen Biopsiebefund, haben lediglich das Ergebnis vom Erstschnitt, demnach seien die Schnittränder tumorfrei, also vermutlich R0, was schon mal ein erstes Aufatmen zur Folge hat.

Man hat uns nun gesagt, dass das abschließende Ergebnis bis zu 4 Wochen dauern könne. Vermutlich hängt es daran, dass mein Mann am 1. Februar noch in der Praxis des Urologen unmittelbar nach der Diagnose bereits eine Hormonspritze bekam. Der Professor in der Uniklinik war darüber nämlich nicht so begeistert, er sagte das könne die postoperative Biopsie erschweren, weil der Histologie deutlich mehr Aufwand habe, um zu einem aussagefähigen Ergebnis zu kommen.

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass sich der Gleason-Score in der abschließenden Histologie nicht verschlechtert hat.
Dazu noch eine Frage: In einer hier veröffentlichten Statistik habe ich gelesen, dass ein Gleason-Score von 7b eine Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit von 38% mit sich bringt. Hat man denn nach Auftreten eines Rezidivs noch eine Heilungschance, also damit meine ich nicht eine rezidivfreie Zeit von mehr als 5 Jahren, sondern die theoretische Wahrscheinlichkeit 100 zu werden.

Liebe Grüße, Christel

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Christel,
ja, auch bei einem Rezidiv nach einer OP hat man definitiv eine Heilungschance.
Nach der OP wird der PSA-Wert regelmäßig gemessen, in den ersten 2 Jahren alle 3 Monate.
Ein biochemisches Rezidiv liegt vor, falls der PSA-Wert bei zwei hintereinander folgenden Messungen über 0,2 liegt.
Bei mir ist das nach 6 Jahren passiert.
Dann wird in der Leitlinie empfohlen eine (IMRT-) Prostatalogenbestrahlung durchzuführen.
Die Heilungschancen hängen dann vom postoperativen PSA-Steigerungsverlauf,  Gleasonscore, Randstatus (R) und Lymphknotenstatus (N) sowie von weiterer Diagnostik (z.B. PSMA-PET/CT) ab.
 Vorteilhaft ist jedenfalls, wenn nur ein Lokalrezidiv vorliegt.
Vgl. mein Profil und meinen Thread zur Prostatalogenbestrahlung.

Viele Grüße

Lothar

----------


## rolando

> Kurzes Zwischen-Update: ...Man hat uns nun gesagt, dass das abschließende Ergebnis bis zu 4 Wochen dauern könne. Vermutlich hängt es daran, dass mein Mann am 1. Februar noch in der Praxis des Urologen unmittelbar nach der Diagnose bereits eine Hormonspritze bekam. ...
> 
> Ich hoffe natürlich, dass sich der Gleason-Score in der abschließenden Histologie nicht verschlechtert hat.
> Dazu noch eine Frage: In einer hier veröffentlichten Statistik habe ich gelesen, dass ein Gleason-Score von 7b eine Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit von 38% mit sich bringt. Hat man denn nach Auftreten eines Rezidivs noch eine Heilungschance, also damit meine ich nicht eine rezidivfreie Zeit von mehr als 5 Jahren, sondern die theoretische Wahrscheinlichkeit 100 zu werden.



Hallo Christel,
wegen der "Spritze" ist zunächst auch Alles vom Tisch, was Tritus und ich zur postoperativen PSA-Entwicklung und der zu Grunde liegenden Berechnung von Halbwertszeiten geschrieben haben. Die früheste verlässliche PSA-Bestimmung dürfte sich damit etwas nach hinten verschieben. Denke mal 10-12 Wochen nach der OP dürfte es keinen verfälschenden Einfluss mehr durch die Spritze auf's PSA geben.

Ansonsten macht euch nicht jetzt schon mit irgendwelchen statistischen Werten verrückt - erst einmal gilt es den histologischen Befund abzuwarten. 
4 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit ist allerdings ziemlich lang. Wüsste spontan keinen Zusammenhang mit der begonnenen Hormontherapie, der eine solche Verzögerung begründen könnte - es sei denn, der Pathologe hat deswegen von vornherein eine Zweitbegutachtung veranlasst, dann dauert's natürlich länger.

Roland

----------


## Espera

Vielen lieben Dank Lothar und Roland für eure Rückmeldung und Infos.




> Hallo Christel,
> wegen der "Spritze" ist zunächst auch Alles vom Tisch, was Tritus und ich zur postoperativen PSA-Entwicklung und der zu Grunde liegenden Berechnung von Halbwertszeiten geschrieben haben. Die früheste verlässliche PSA-Bestimmung dürfte sich damit etwas nach hinten verschieben. Denke mal 10-12 Wochen nach der OP dürfte es keinen verfälschenden Einfluss mehr durch die Spritze auf's PSA geben.
> 
> Roland



Der erste PSA soll am 2. April gemessen werden, das wären knapp 7 Wochen nach der OP, wie würde sich denn der Einfluss der Hormonspritze auswirken, wird der PSA dann vermutlich niedriger ausfallen, als er tatsächlich wäre?

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Christel,

Es gibt verschieden lang wirksame Spritzen von 1, 3 und 6 Monate. 

Wenn es ein guter Urologe war, dann hat er Firmagon (Degaralix als Wirkstoff) verwendet, nur als 1 Monatsspritze verfügbar. 
Alle anderen (Eligard, Pamorelin, Zoladex, Profact usw.) sind als 1 Monat, 3-Monat- oder 6 Monatsspritzen verfügbar), sollten aber nicht gespritzt werden ohne vorher 1-2 Wochen lang
ein Anti-Androgen zu schlucken (z.B. Bicalutamid). Sonst kann es anfangs zu einer PSA Erhöhung und vor allem zu einem vorübergehend verstärktem Krebszellwachstum kommen.

Eine 1 Monatsspritze wird nach 7 Wochen keine Wirkung mehr haben, bei allen anderen ist es auch nach 3 Monaten noch zu früh.
Nach einer OP ist es sowieso normal, dass man regelmässig den PSA Wert bestimmt, in der Regel mindestens alle 3 Monate im ersten Jahr. Also die Messung nach 7 Wochen ist
so oder so ok und dann einfach weiter verfolgen.

Tritus

PS. Will doch noch was ergänzen. Das mit der Hormonspritze finde ich doch sehr ungewöhnlich. Da kommt man in die
Uro-Praxis, kriegt die Krebsdiagnose und zack ist schon die Hormonspritze drin in der gleichen Sitzung und dann 3 Wochen später schon operiert.
Das geht ja wie der Blitz, da hat man ja gar keine Zeit zu überlegen, ob das alles das richtige ist. Also mein Fall wäre das nicht.

----------


## rolando

> ... Der erste PSA soll am 2. April gemessen werden, das wären knapp 7 Wochen nach der OP, wie würde sich denn der Einfluss der Hormonspritze auswirken, wird der PSA dann vermutlich niedriger ausfallen, als er tatsächlich wäre?


Hallo Christel,
nach sieben Wochen sollte der PSA-Wert - egal ob mit oder ohne Spritze - unter der Nachweisgrenze sein.
Das Problem ist, niemand kann unter dem Einfluss der Hormontherapie unterscheiden, ob die Nichtnachweisbarkeit von der vollständigen Entfernung des Tumor- und Prostatagewebes herrührt oder durch die Testosteronunterdrückung bewirkt wird.

Hat dein Mann eigentlich eine 1-Monats-Spritze oder ein 3-Monats-Depot erhalten? 

Roland

----------


## rolando

> Wenn es ein guter Urologe war, dann hat er Firmagon (Degaralix als Wirkstoff) verwendet, nur als 1 Monatsspritze verfügbar. Alle anderen (Eligard, Pamorelin, Zoladex, Profact usw.) sind als 1 Monat, 3-Monat- oder 6 Monatsspritzen verfügbar), sollten aber nicht gespritzt werden ohne vorher 1-2 Wochen langein Anti-Androgen zu schlucken (z.B. Bicalutamid). Sonst kann es anfangs zu einer PSA Erhöhung und vor allem zu einem vorübergehend verstärktem Krebszellwachstum kommen.



Tritus, bin der gleichen Meinung.
Allerdings wird die Anfangsmedikation mit einem Anti-Androgen vor Injektion eines GnRH-Agonisten von manchen Urologen nicht so streng gehandhabt. Es besteht bei ihnen die Meinung, eine Vormedikation mit Bicalutamid/Flutamid..., sei nur notwendig, wenn bei entsprechend grosser Tumormasse durch den vorübergehenden Testosteronanstieg und dem damit verbundenen Wachstum der Krebszellen ein erhöhtes Kompressions-/Schmerzrisiko besteht. 

Ich persönlich sehe die anfängliche Provokation von Tumorzellwachstum durch GnRH-Analoga generell als kritisch an und würde deshalb auch nicht auf die "Pufferung" durch Anti-Androgene zu Beginn der Behandlung - im Sinne einer Risikominimierung der Krebsstreuung- verzichten wollen. 





> Eine 1 Monatsspritze wird nach 7 Wochen keine Wirkung mehr haben, bei allen anderen ist es auch nach 3 Monaten noch zu früh


Wäre mir da nicht so sicher, ob die Testosteronproduktion unmittelbar nach einem Monat wieder anspringt und auf Normalniveau hochgefahren wird. Insofern denke ich schon, dass die Spritze noch nachwirkt und somit zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch keine verlässliche Aussage zum Erfolg der RPE über den Marker 'PSA' möglich ist.

Roland

----------


## Espera

Hallo Tritus und Roland,

er bekam "Firmagon" gespritzt, .....also sollte der PSA nach 7 Wochen doch unbeeinträchtigt bleiben...oder?

Konditionsmäßig hat die OP ihn doch ziemlich geschlaucht, während mein Mann vor der OP immer voller Tatendrang und ständig in Bewegung war (hermwerkerisch aktiv), muss er nun schon nach kleinen Anstrengungen (kurzer Spaziergang)  ruhen, bzw. schlafen....war das bei euch auch so? Bei vielen Männern ist es ja durchaus normal mittags zu schlafen, aber 2-3 Stunden Tiefschlaf am Nachmittag sind zumindest für meinen Mann schon sehr ungewöhnlich.

Schönes Wochenende und liebe Grüße
Christel

----------


## Optimist

> Konditionsmäßig hat die OP ihn doch ziemlich geschlaucht, während mein Mann vor der OP immer voller Tatendrang und ständig in Bewegung war (hermwerkerisch aktiv), muss er nun schon nach kleinen Anstrengungen (kurzer Spaziergang)  ruhen, bzw. schlafen....war das bei euch auch so? Bei vielen Männern ist es ja durchaus normal mittags zu schlafen, aber 2-3 Stunden Tiefschlaf am Nachmittag sind zumindest für meinen Mann schon sehr ungewöhnlich.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende und liebe Grüße
> Christel


Hallo Christel,
durch Firmagon sinkt der Testosteronspiegel sehr schnell in den Bereich des Kastrationsniveaus.  Und wenn der Testosteronspiegel nach unten saust, wird man schnell müde. Natürlich kann sich die Erschöpfung deines Mannes mit den Auswirkungen der kürzlichen OP zusätzlich überlagen.

Das Problem ist, das durch abnehmende Tätigkeiten/Spaziergänge/ Sport die Muskeln abbauen und alles wird noch anstrengender. 

Mein Testosteronspiegel ist seit ca. 1,5 Jahren im Keller, am Anfang bin ich zeitweise im Sitzen eingeschlafen, da hilft nur energisch gegensteuern, auf tägliche Aktivitäten achten, sich bei jeden Wetter bewegen, notfalls Fitnessstudio.

Franz

----------


## adam 60

> Hallo Christel,
> durch Firmagon sinkt der Testosteronspiegel sehr schnell in den Bereich des Kastrationsniveaus.  Und wenn der Testosteronspiegel nach unten saust, wird man schnell müde. Natürlich kann sich die Erschöpfung deines Mannes mit den Auswirkungen der kürzlichen OP zusätzlich überlagen.
> 
> Das Problem ist, das durch abnehmende Tätigkeiten/Spaziergänge/ Sport die Muskeln abbauen und alles wird noch anstrengender. 
> 
> Mein Testosteronspiegel ist seit ca. 1,5 Jahren im Keller, am Anfang bin ich zeitweise im Sitzen eingeschlafen, da hilft nur energisch gegensteuern, auf tägliche Aktivitäten achten, sich bei jeden Wetter bewegen, notfalls Fitnessstudio.
> 
> Franz


Hallo mal,
ja ,ja das Testosteron,wenns fehlt ist eine Umstellung angesagt. Hauptsache es geht nach unten.
wie der Franz das schreibt ist es richtig.
ich hatte Anfang Dezember 20 Tage Lanzarote gebucht.
kam dort an als "Flasche leer ".
konnte am Anfang des Urlaubs noch nicht mal richtig laufen,musste mich nach ein paar hundert metern setzen.
Rückenschmerzen,kurzatmig.
konnt mich in 20 Tagen ganz toll aufbauen mit schwimmen,laufen,Fitnesstudio,Sauna und gute Ernährung.
also es geht,muss halt auch Spass machen.
@Franz das notfalls musst Du streichen !!

hier bei uns ist jetzt Fassnacht deshalb,
Helau,Helau,Helau

Adam

----------


## Espera

Hallo Franz,

vielen Dank für die Info, gut zu wissen, dass das hohe Schlafbedürfnis auch an der Hormonspritze liegen kann, dann sollte es sich doch in den nächsten Wochen bessern (Spritze war am 1.Februar) ...oder wie lange ungefähr wird der Testosteronspiegel brauchen, bis er sich wieder auf Normal eingepegelt hat?

Mein Mann ist zwar eher ein Sportmuffel, aber daher Hobbyheimwerker, normalerweise rund um die Uhr in und ums Haus aktiv.  Da er ja in den nächsten Wochen nicht mehr als 5 Kilo heben darf, sind diese Tätigkeiten natürlich vorerst nur noch begrenzt möglich, bzw. begrenzen sich derzeit auf die heimwerkerischen Planungen nach der Rekonvaleszenz, aber ich werde ihn nun zu regelmäßigen Spaziergängen ermuntern.

Viele Grüße
Christel





> ich hatte Anfang Dezember 20 Tage Lanzarote gebucht.
> kam dort an als "Flasche leer ".
> konnte am Anfang des Urlaubs noch nicht mal richtig laufen,musste mich nach ein paar hundert metern setzen.
> Rückenschmerzen,kurzatmig.


Hallo Adam,

oh jeh....wir haben ab 13. April 20 Tage Bali geplant, wir sind Gast bei meiner  Cousine und meinem Cousin, die dort ein schickes Hotelresort besitzen und betreiben, ich hoffe, dass wir die Reise antreten können. Nach 1o Tagen im Hotel meiner Cousine haben wir eine Rundreise bis nach Malaysia geplant, ich glaube, die werden wir wohl canceln müssen, um stattdessen die 20 Tage komplett in Bali zu bleiben. Aber zur Rekonvaleszenz wird der Urlaub meinem Mann sicher auch guttun.

LG Christel (bei uns ist auch Faaaasenacht!!!!)

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Christel,

auch ich hing 3 Monate nach der OP in den Seilen.
Die OP ist überhaupt nicht ohne, deshalb auch die AHB, Arbeitsunfähigkeit und Wiedereingliederung.
Daher und von der Homonspritze kommt die Müdigkeit.

Ein anderes aber verwandtes Thema bei Krebserkrankungen ist die Fatigue.

Hier einige Hinweise:

https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....igue-index.php

https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...bei-krebs.html

https://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin...-wirklich.html

https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Krebs-Fatigue

https://deutsche-fatigue-gesellschaft.de/

https://www.degro.org/krebsassoziier...andelt-werden/

https://www.multiples-myelom.ch/site...oschuere_0.pdf

 Viele Grüße und Spaß im Karneval

Lothar

----------


## rolando

> ... er bekam "Firmagon" gespritzt, .....also sollte der PSA nach 7 Wochen doch unbeeinträchtigt bleiben...oder?



Hallo Christel,

bei mir wird seit 2012 Firmagon eingesetzt. Wegen Urlaubsplanung und anderer organisatorischer Probleme zur Einhaltung des 
4-wöchigen Injektions-Intervalls, habe ich direkt beim Hersteller Ferring nach der Wirkdauer der Spritze angefragt. Laut deren Aussage besitzt das Medikament einen 1-wöchigen Puffer über die deklarierte Wirksamkeit von 4 Wochen hinaus. 

Dies bedeutet, die volle Wirkung der Spritze beginnt erst nach 5 Wochen nachzulassen. Wie lange es dann noch dauert bis das Depot vollständig abgebaut ist und die Testosteronproduktion wieder anspringt bzw. sich auf Normalniveau einpendelt, weiß ich leider nicht. 

Ich denke aber, dies ist nach 7 Wochen noch nicht der Fall - damit dürfte auch ein gewisser Einfluss auf's PSA wohl noch möglich sein.

Noch was zu Antriebsschwäche, Müdigkeit, Abgeschlagenheit, körperlicher Schwäche, Verlust an Muskelmasse, depressive Verstimmtheit,... in Zusammenhang mit einer Hormontherapie. Ich für mich habe festgestellt, dass es ein hohes Maß an Willensleistung und Disziplin braucht, um sich einem *täglichen* Sport- und Bewegungsprogramm zu unterwerfen. Nur so konnte ich die Nebenwirkungen der Behandlung einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen.

Roland

----------


## MartinWK

Nach einer sechsmonatigen Therapie mit Degarelix hat es in dieser Studie im Mittel 4 Monate gedauert, bis das Testosteron (wieder) über 0,5 anstieg:
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...02283814005193
Entsprechend dürfte der PSA-Wert mindestens bis dahin stark verfälscht werden. Die Prognosebedeutung eines postoperativen PSA-Wertes unter 0,2 ist meines Erachtens dadurch so gut wie Null, egal wann er gemessen wird, außer jemand kennt dazu anderslautende Studien. Dadurch kann eine eventuelle Salvage-Bestrahlung nach hinten verschoben werden - ob das allerdings eine Bedeutung für das Gesamtüberleben hat, wäre noch zu beweisen.

----------


## Espera

Herzlichen Dank euch allen (Lothar, Roland und Martin) für eure wertvollen Tipps.

Wäre es denn möglich vor der Messung des ersten PSA-Wertes zunächst den Testosteronspiegel bestimmen zu lassen und den PSA-Wert erst dann zu messen, wenn das Testosteron wieder einen Normalwert erreicht hat?

----------


## tritus59

Ja, bei Testosteron Hormontherapien jeder Art ist es sehr sinnvoll, den Testosteronspiegel auch zu bestimmen, nur so kann
man feststellen, ob die Spritze auch gewirkt hat. Also in eurem konkreten Fall:

Testosteron kleiner als 0.5 ng/mL. Spritze hat zwar gut gewirkt aber PSA Wert ist nicht geeignet für Erfolgskontrolle der OP
Testosteron grösser als ca. 2.0 - 2.5  ng/mL: Dies wäre der Zielwert nach Abflauen der Spritzenwirkung. 
Wenn danach über längere Zeit (mehr als 3 Monate) der PSA Wert immer noch < 0.1 ng/mL bleibt ist das ein gutes prognostisches Zeichen.

Aber: Wie auch anderswo geschrieben: Auch wenn der PSA wieder ansteigen sollte über 0.2 ng/mL, dies ist erst der Anfang weiterer erfolgreicher Therapien und Dein Mann
kann theoretisch immer noch 100 Jahre alt werden.

Tritus

Nebenbei: Ganz aktuell bei mir: Habe gestern erfahren, dass mein PSA Wert jetzt nach Bestrahlung nicht einfach 0.03 ng/mL *sondern gar < 0.03 ng/mL ist !!
*Was grad nochmals einen Freudensprung ausgelöst hat. Also auch ich bin zu den Optimisten übergetreten und erhoffe mir auch
wieder ein zumindest weiteres hundelanges Leben (grad heute einen Welpen gekauft).

----------


## MartinWK

Der "Zielwert" von größer 2,0 für Testosteron setzt voraus, dass das Testosteron vor der Behandlung mindestens ebenso hoch gewesen ist. Gibt es dazu Meßwerte? Leider schwanken die Werte auch gerne mal, selbst wenn vorschriftsgemäß morgens und nüchtern gemessen wird.

----------


## Espera

> Ja, bei Testosteron Hormontherapien jeder Art ist es sehr sinnvoll, den Testosteronspiegel auch zu bestimmen, nur so kann
> man feststellen, ob die Spritze auch gewirkt hat.


Gut zu wissen, das werden wir dann auf jeden Fall auch so tun.




> Aber: Wie auch anderswo geschrieben: Auch wenn der PSA wieder ansteigen sollte über 0.2 ng/mL, dies ist erst der Anfang weiterer erfolgreicher Therapien und Dein Mann kann theoretisch immer noch 100 Jahre alt werden.


Schön zu lesen, das entspannt ja schon mal vorerst .




> Ganz aktuell bei mir: Habe gestern erfahren, dass mein PSA Wert jetzt nach Bestrahlung nicht einfach 0.03 ng/mL *sondern gar < 0.03 ng/mL ist !!
> *Was grad nochmals einen Freudensprung ausgelöst hat. Also auch ich bin zu den Optimisten übergetreten und erhoffe mir auch
> wieder ein zumindest weiteres hundelanges Leben (grad heute einen Welpen gekauft).


Super Tritus, das freut mich sehr für dich.....und der Welpe wird sicher für viel Bewegung an der frischen Luft sorgen.




> Der "Zielwert" von größer 2,0 für Testosteron setzt voraus, dass das Testosteron vor der Behandlung mindestens ebenso hoch gewesen ist. Gibt es dazu Meßwerte?


Nein Martin, die gibt es leider nicht, wir hatten ja bisher nie einen Grund solche Messungen vornehmen zu lassen.

----------


## Espera

Sooo....endlich haben wir den abschließenden Biopsiebefund.

pT3a pN0 (0/16) MX L0 V0 Pn1 R0  Gleason 7b (4+3)
Graduierungsgruppe (nach WHO 2016) 3

Ich bin nicht wirklich zufrieden damit, Gleason Score von 7b hat sich Gott sei Dank gegenüber des Erstbefundes nicht verschlechtert, verschlechtert hat sich aber das Tumostadium von 2c auf 3a.....mich beunruhigt auch Pn1...... und sehr merkwürdig und irritierend finde ich den Wert MX.

Mein Mann konnte nur kurz mit dem Urologen sprechen, dieser meinte, er sei zu unter den gegebenen Umständen zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis, wie allerdings MX zustande kommt, muss mein Mann noch klären.
Im Internet steht, dass in der aktuellen Version des TNM-Systems der Wert MX -im Unterschied zu früher- nicht mehr verwendet wird, die Aussagen zu Fernmetastasen stützen sich meist auf die klinische Untersuchung, also tastbare Veränderungen oder auf Röntgen- CT- oder MRT Bilder....und da wurden Fernmetastasen ausgeschlossen.

----------


## MartinWK

Der Histopathologe hat eine Prostata und Lymphknoten bekommen zur Begutachtung, insoweit kann er nichts über Fernmetastasen aussagen und sollte nur pT3a pN0 geschrieben haben, ein pMX oder cMX sollte er nicht angeben, es wäre ja auch offensichtlich ohne Bedeutung. Nach den Regeln hier https://cancerstaging.org/references...%20Staging.pdf
wird MX nie vergeben, ebenso nicht pM0. Wenn eine verdächtige Stelle biopsiert wurde, wird im positiven Fall pM1 und im negativen Fall cM0 angegeben. cM0 schließt Metastasen nicht aus, sondern sagt nur, dass klinisch keine Anhaltspunkte vorliegen (klinisch: symptomatisch, nicht prognostisch aufgrund Risikoabschätzung). cM1 würde vergeben, wenn Bildgebung oder sonstige Untersuchungen den Verdacht auf Metastasen ergeben. Dazwischen gibt es keine Grauzone, also auch kein MX.
Allenfalls die Klinik könnte damit andeuten, dass sie keine entsprechenden Befunde dazu hat. Dann wäre das die Angabe im abschließenden Bericht der Klinik, und dem Arzt lagen die Befunde gerade nicht vor (und er ist nicht ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit, was TNM angeht).
Trotzdem bzw. gerade deswegen sollte das angesprochen und geklärt werden.

----------


## tritus59

Gut ist, dass der Gleason Score bei 7b blieb. pT3a oder pT2c spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, wenn alles raus ist.
Daher fehlt noch eine wichtige Kennzahl: R0 oder R1 ?
Über den M Status braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen zu machen. M0 oder auch MX bedeutet, es wurden keine Fernmetastasen nachgewiesen (das kann eine Prostata-OP auch nicht).

Wann man M0 oder MX schreibt können vielleicht noch andere besser erklären (schon geschehen, siehe oben, Martin und ich haben gleichzeitig geschrieben).

Bezüglich Pn1 gibt es meines Wissens keine verlässliche Statistik, was das auf die Prognose bedeutet. Aber auch hier können die Experten vielleicht noch etwas dazu ergänzen.
Es gibt im ersten Rat auch einige Infos zu Pn1 (siehe Seite 37 im Link unten), aber es scheint wirklich keinen wesentlichen Einfluss auf die Prognose zumindest bei GS < 8 zu haben.

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf

Also soweit alles gut, ausser eben der R Status, der noch wichtig wäre zu wissen.

Tritus

----------


## Espera

Vielen Dank, Martin, ja genau so sehe ich das auch, die Klinik war im Übrigen über die Befunde aus dem präoperativen MRT informiert, und da wurden Metastasen ausgeschlossen.

Danke auch dir, Tritus, das beruhigt schon mal sehr, was du schreibst.
R hast du im Befund oben überlesen, war Gott sei Dank 0 

Bezüglich Urlaubsplanung werden wir uns zukünftig wohl darauf einstellen müssen, dass nur noch kurzfristige Planungen drin sind, abhängig von der PSA-Entwicklung.

Liebe Grüße
Christel

----------


## tritus59

Oh ja, entschuldige bitte Christel, steht ja deutsch und deutlich : R0
Ok, dann bleibe ich dabei. Man darf mit diesem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden sein.

Bezüglich Urlaubsplanung: Ich weiss zwar nicht wie weit ihr plant. Die routinemässige PSA Messungen nach OP wird ein 3-monatlicher Rhythmus sein für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre.
Die Messung selber kann auch mal in einem anderen Land erfolgen. Es gibt kaum ein PSA Ergebnis, das nach einem notfallmässigen Einschreiten innerhalb 3-6 Monaten schreien würde.
Von daher ist auch hier Entwarnung angesagt.

Jetzt wichtig ist mal sich von der OP erholen zu können, das kann man in Bali sicher auch genauso gut oder noch besser. Für das weitere Program ev. Rundreise  ist dann halt die Abenteuerlust 
von Deinem Mann massgebend.

Tritus

----------


## Espera

> Bezüglich Urlaubsplanung: Ich weiss zwar nicht wie weit ihr plant. Die routinemässige PSA Messungen nach OP wird ein 3-monatlicher Rhythmus sein für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre.


Da ich Lehrerin bin, müssen wir schon im Januar den Dezemberurlaub planen, das wird wohl künftig nicht mehr möglich sein. Da werde ich vermutlich als Konsequenz einen vorzeitigen Ruhestand anstreben müssen, in den tristen Wintermonaten für längere Zeit in die Sonne  flüchten zu können, wird sicher der Gesundheit meines Mannes sehr guttun.
Und die Bali-Reise entscheiden wir auch kurzfristig, sind aber angesichts der bisherigen gesundheitlichen Entwicklung nach der OP optimistisch, dass es klappen wird.

Auf die AHB hat mein Mann übrigens auf eigenen Wunsch hin verzichtet, die Beckenbodengymnastik wird ambulant 2 x pro Woche bei einer sehr erfahrenen Physiotherapeutin durchgeführt, insgesamt 10 Termine.

Gute Nacht und LG Christel

----------


## Hundefreund

Hallo zusammen,
mein Mann bekommt seit 1 Jahr Pamorelin, sein PSA ist rasant gesunken, anfangs. Jetzt hatte er einen Wert von 20. Und trotzdem ohne jede weitere Erklärung vor 14 Tagen wieder eine bekommen. Wir befinden uns am absoluten seelischen Tiefpunkt . Wenn ich darf würde ich gern bei euch mitlesen, und wenn der Kopf klarer wird, auch gezielt Fragen an euch richten. 
Ich wünsche euch eine erholsame Nachtruhe mit herzlichen Grüßen!
Jana

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Jana,

natürlich darfst Du hier mitlesen und auch mitschreiben und  wenn es sich ergibt  Honig aus den Beiträgen Anderer saugen.

Bezüglich der Behandlung Deines Mannes würde ich dringend empfehlen, dass er sich in einem zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentrum beraten lässt. *Hier* gibt es eine Suchfunktion zu solchen Zentren.

Ralf

----------


## Espera

Hallo zusammen,

2 Monate nach der Diagnose (mit gleichzeitiger Hormonspritze) und 7 Wochen nach der OP wurde nun die erste PSA-Messung durchgeführt.....und das Ergebnis ist genauso, wie hier im Forum bereits prognostiziert:
PSA zwar < 0,07.....aber nicht aussagefähig, weil der Testosteronspiegel nur 0,26 beträgt, also die Wirkung der Spritze immer noch anhält.

Wir verabschieden uns nun erstmal für 3 Wochen nach Bali (hoffentlich geht alles gut, mein Mann ist gerade immunmäßig nicht so wahnsinnig fit), und wenn wir zu Hause sind, werden wir eine weitere Messung vornehmen lassen.

Alles Gute euch allen
Christel

----------


## tritus59

Ja, da kann man euch erst einmal schöne Ferien wünschen. 

Natürlich geht alles gut. Von der Prostataseite ist keine Störung zu erwarten, die Wirkung der Spritze wird weiter abnehmen und das Testo wieder ansteigen lassen, was zu mehr Unternehmungslust anregt und das Immunsystem wird durch weniger Stress und viel Sonne gestärkt. 

Alles Gute 
Tritus

----------


## Espera

> ......und das Immunsystem wird durch weniger Stress und viel Sonne gestärkt.


Hoffentlich, das ist wirklich dringend notwendig, er fällt gerade von einem Infekt in den anderen, Höhepunkt war letzte Woche eine großflächige Herpesinfektion im Gesicht, die ihn komplett entstellt hatte.

Vielen Dank Tritus,  für die lieben Urlaubswünsche, wir hoffen es läuft alles glatt.

Liebe Grüße
Christel

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Christel,




> eine großflächige *Herpesinfektion* im Gesicht, die ihn komplett entstellt hatte.


war das nicht eine *Zosterinfektion* (Gesichtsrose) ?

Herpes und Zoster (Gürtelrose) sind zwei verschiedene Erkrankungen.

Winfried

----------


## Espera

Hallo Winfried,

das haben wir auch befürchtet, weil’s wirklich extrem war, das ganze Gesicht angeschwollen bis zu den Ohren, die Lippen waren so dick, dass er fast nicht essen konnte, überall entzündete und blutende Wunden...... aber der Hausarzt hat gemeint, Zoster würde immer einseitig auftreten, bei meinem Mann waren dagegen beide Gesichtshälften betroffen. Die medikamentöse Behandlung war aber die gleiche wie bei Zoster, das Medikament war schon hammerhart, hat ihn völlig umgeworfen.

Der Hausarzt meinte, dass solche Infektionen häufig nach schweren OP’s auftreten würden, weil das Immunsystem dadurch doch sehr geschwächt wird. 
Eine weitere Überraschung dieser Art können wir vor unserem Urlaub nicht mehr gebrauchen.

Ein schönes Wochenende und liebe Grüße
Christel

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Christel, 




> https://www.impfen-info.de/impfempfe...herpes-zoster/


Zoster wird als sog. Zweitkrankheit nach einem in der Vergangenheit liegenden Kontakt mit Varicellen (Windpocken) möglich. Dagegen kann man heute impfen, auch Erwachsene.

Herpes sind völlig andere Viren. Dagegen gibt es keine Impfung.

Klinisch wird bei Zoster fast immer ein einseitiger Befall gesehen. Der Grund: die Varicellen befallen - meist im Kindesalter - den Köper. Windpocken erscheinen als kleine Bläschen am ganzen Körper (Sternenhimmel). Nach Abheilung verbleiben häufig einzelne Viren in den sog. Ganglien. Das sind die Nervenwurzeln am Rücken, aus denen die Nerven (z.B. der Trigeminusnerv I, II, oder III) austreten. Diese Ganglien sind also auf beiden Seiten, also paarig. Da die Viren fast (!) immer nur auf einer Seite, also in einer Nervenwurzel schlummern und erst nach vielen Jahren eine Infektiion ausbricht, sieht man halt meist nur eine Körperhälfte mit Hautentzündungen (Pusteln und offene Stellen).

Wie du geschrieben hast, ist die Immunabwehr bei deinem Mann durch die Krebskrankheit geschwächt. Die Virusinfektion tritt massiv auf. Die Schmerzen sind extrem.

Man kann die Krankheit also verhindern durch Impfung, Das ist meine Botschaft.

Winfried

----------


## Hundefreund

Bekommt mein Mann zur Stärkung der Knochen....

https://www.carepet.de/collagile-human-2er-set

und zum Aufbau der Immunstärke....

https://www.lactopia.de/produkt/probio-immun/

es geht ihm deutlich besser. 

Schaut es euch mal an.
Wir wünschen euch ein erholsames Wochenende!

----------


## Espera

Danke Winfried für deine fachmännischen Tipps, ich habe erst jetzt in deinem Profil gesehen, dass du Mediziner bist.
Mein Mann hat übrigens 10 Tage lang die maximale Medikamentendosis gegen Zoster (Aciclovir 800 mg , 6 x am Tag) eingenommen, die machen nicht nur im Gesicht den Zoster und den Herpes platt, sondern auch den gesamten Körper, mein Mann fühlte sich wie ein 90-Jähriger. 


#Hundefreund, danke auch dir für den Tipp zur Immunstärkung.....ich habe gerade gegoogelt, dass bei Hauterkrankungen jeder Art tatsächlich eine stark gestörte Mikroflora im Darm zugrunde liegt.
Deshalb scheint es wirklich eine gute Idee zu sein die Darmflora aufzubauen. Mein Mann hat zwar keine Antibiotika eingenommen, aber er die starken Medikamente gegen Zoster genommen, außerdem ist vermutlich schon durch die Krankheit an sich die Darmflora gestört.  
Wir haben daher soeben "Bactisubtil" bestellt, ein anderes Medikament zum Aufbau der Darmflora mii ähnlichen Inhaltsstoffen, es wurde uns schon des Öfteren vom Hausarzt bei Antibiotika-Einnahme verschrieben, es enthält zusätzlich noch Zink und Selen......mal gespannt, ob es etwas hilft.

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag
Liebe Grüße Christel

----------


## Espera

Hallo an alle,

nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen und ein Statusbericht: 
Heute war wieder Stunde der Wahrheit, PSA < 0,07 /Testosteron wieder bei 5,65.....großes Aufatmen!!!!

Die Bali-Reise hat mein Mann super überstanden, die mörderische Hitze hat er wesentlich besser weggesteckt als ich, trotz geringer Immunität hat er sich keinen Keim eingefangen, wir haben natürlich ständig die Hände desinfiziert.
Mittlerweile ist er wieder ganz der Alte, er widmet sich wieder mit großem Eifer seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung: Bauen und Renovieren.
Einzige Einschränkung zeigt sich beim Fahrradfahren, mehr als 30 Min, sind nicht drin, denn er hat dann Schmerzen im Schritt....aber damit können wir gut leben.

Ich wünsche auch euch solch gute Ergebnisse
Liebe Grüße 
Christel

----------


## Marianne Trimmel

Hast du dir schon mal überlegt eventuell eine Pflegerin zu organisieren wenn dein Mann so schwer erkrankt ist? Falls du dir eine heimische Pflege nicht leisten kannst gäbe es ja immer noch die Möglichkeit dich an eine ausländische Pflegegagnetur wie Prosenior-Betreuung.de zu wenden. Die haben was ich so gehört habe sehr sehr freundliche Pflegerinnen.

----------


## Michi1

Christel, mir kommt es immer wieder so vor wie wenn Radfahren eine Sucht ist. Wenn man dabei Schmerzen hat warum kann man dann nicht verzichten drauf. Ich habe schon vor über 20 Jahren mit dem Radfahren komplett aufhören müssen da ich kein Gleichgewicht mehr habe. Es war hart, aber es gibt was anderes. Ich mache alles so viel wie möglich zu Fuß da hat man ja auch Bewegung in der Luft.

----------


## Espera

> Hast du dir schon mal überlegt eventuell eine Pflegerin zu organisieren wenn dein Mann so schwer erkrankt ist? Falls du dir eine heimische Pflege nicht leisten kannst gäbe es ja immer noch die Möglichkeit dich an eine ausländische Pflegegagnetur wie Prosenior-Betreuung.de zu wenden. Die haben was ich so gehört habe sehr sehr freundliche Pflegerinnen.


Sorry, aber davon ist mein Mann wirklich Meilensteine entfernt.

----------


## Espera

> Christel, mir kommt es immer wieder so vor wie wenn Radfahren eine Sucht ist. Wenn man dabei Schmerzen hat warum kann man dann nicht verzichten drauf. Ich habe schon vor über 20 Jahren mit dem Radfahren komplett aufhören müssen da ich kein Gleichgewicht mehr habe. Es war hart, aber es gibt was anderes. Ich mache alles so viel wie möglich zu Fuß da hat man ja auch Bewegung in der Luft.



Hallo Michi,

natürlich wird mein Mann das Radfahren sein lassen, wenn es ihm zu viele Schmerzen bereitet. Aber er ist alles andere als ein Hardcore-Radfahrer, wir haben uns vor ein paar Jahren E-Bikes gekauft und fahren zusammen sehr moderat, weil es uns Spaß macht. Er hat sich jetzt einen Spezialsattel bestellt, der speziell nach Prostata-Op’s empfohlen wird, konnte ihn bis jetzt aber noch nicht ausprobieren.

Ansonsten geht es ihm blendend, er ist wieder vom Bau-Virus erfasst und renoviert sein ehemaliges Elternhaus.
Demnächst steht die zweite PSA-Messung seit seiner OP an, wir sind gespannt.


Liebe Grüße und schönes Wochenende an alle
Christel

----------


## Espera

Einige Fragen an die Experten 


Ich lese hier seit kurzer Zeit wieder häufiger und merke, dass ich viele Dinge noch nicht verstanden habe.

Frage 1:
Während ich möglicherweise dem Gleason-Score zu viel Bedeutung zugemessen habe, war ich nun sehr erstaunt zu lesen, dass ein User bei einem PSA von 1000!!!!! nur einen Gleason-Score von 7a hatte, trotzdem aber gleichzeitig bei der Diagnose schon Knochenmetastasen gesichtet wurde. Bei einem Gleason von 7a überwiegen ja die weniger agressiven  3er Muster, das heißt also, dass die wenigen 4er Muster schon sehr früh Metastasen gebildet haben, ohne dass schon 5er Muster vorhanden sind......sorry, ist sehr laienhaft ausgedrückt. Eigentlich doch sehr untypisch....oder?

Frage 2:
Ich war bis jetzt der Meinung, dass es egal sei, ob der präoperative PSA-Wert nun 0,03 oder 0,08 beträgt, habe aber nun zumindest zwischen den Zeilen geglaubt herauslesen zu können, dass das NICHT der Fall ist, d.h. dass der Sprung von 0,03 auf 0,08 schon ein verdächtiger Anstieg bedeuten kann.....oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?

Frage 3:
Da mein Vater vor 6 Jahren an Prostatakrebs gestorben ist, kommen mir rückblickend beim Vergleich mit den hier veröffentlichten Krankheitsverläufen einige Fragen. 

Oktober 2010: 
Alter 77,  PSA 97, Gleason 4+3 (tertiäres Pattern 5), keine Knochenmetastasen. 
Therapie: subkapsuläre Orchiektomie .......mehr nicht!!!!!!!????????
PSA wurde weiterhin regelmäßig vom Hausarzt kontrolliert, leider fehlen mir die Befunde

August: 2012
starke Rückenschmerzen, Befund> multiple Knochenmetastasen im Bereich der LWS/ PSA 37. 
Therapie: Bicalutamid + palliative Strahlentherapie mit 30/3 Gy
Therapie mit Bicalutamid musste 14 Tage später wegen Problemen mit den Nieren pausiert werden.
Mein Vater wurde immer schwächer, Schmerzen in der Blase immer stärker, zum Schluss unerträglich...... er starb am 15. Oktober 2012.

Mich beschäftigt bis heute die Frage, weshalb bei ihm alles so schnell ging, er hatte bei der Diagnose den gleichen Gleason-Wert wie mein Mann, ein Gleason-Wert, der doch alles andere als ein Todesurteil bedeutet. Mein Vater war Privatpatient in der Uniklinik.......und trotzdem frage ich mich heute, ob er nicht ausreichend behandelt wurde? 

Ich weiß, es ist nicht einfach, das nachträglich zu beurteilen, trotzdem interessieren mich eure Einschätzungen.

Liebe Grüße, Christel

----------


## MartinWK

Beim Gleason werden Größe und Form der Zellen, das Aussehen der Zellkerne und eventuell einige Marker angefärbt: was da genau auf der DNA kaputt ist, wird nicht gesehen (und könnte selbst dann heutzutage nur teilweise interpretiert werden), so daß zwar statistisch ein höherer Gleason auch einen schnelleren oder schlechteren Verlauf bedeutet, aber etliche Fälle anders liegen.

PSA-Werte und -verläufe sind insoweit kritisch, weil (a) Ausgangspunkte häufig nicht bekannt sind (also die Werte, als man noch gesund war) (b) PCa und BPH jeweils zum PSA beitragen (c) und vor allem Hochrisiko-PCa häufig wieder mit sehr wenig PSA einhergehen (auch unter der Marke von 4,0).

Metastasen benötigen nicht nur eine PCa-Zelle, die besonders munter ist, sondern mehrere andere Faktoren, die der übrige Körper erfüllen muss, damit sie sich einnisten *und* vermehren kann. Beim Einen klappt das nie oder jahrelang nicht, beim Anderen geht das ruckzuck. Wenn aber schon einmal eine Metastase nachgewiesen ist, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass weitere bestehen bzw. sichtbar werden.

----------


## Optimist

> Frage 1:
> Während ich möglicherweise dem Gleason-Score zu viel Bedeutung zugemessen habe, war ich nun sehr erstaunt zu lesen, dass ein User bei einem PSA von 1000!!!!! nur einen Gleason-Score von 7a hatte, trotzdem aber gleichzeitig bei der Diagnose schon Knochenmetastasen gesichtet wurde. Bei einem Gleason von 7a überwiegen ja die weniger agressiven  3er Muster, das heißt also, dass die wenigen 4er Muster schon sehr früh Metastasen gebildet haben, ohne dass schon 5er Muster vorhanden sind......sorry, ist sehr laienhaft ausgedrückt. Eigentlich doch sehr untypisch....oder


Hallo Christel,

PSA 1000 und Gleason 7a, das  liest sich nach meiner Erstdiagnose. 
Knochenmetastase war nicht das große Problem, sondern die multiplen Lungenmetastasen. Und jede Menge verdächtiger Lymphknoten. 
Zum Gleason-Wert: Er wurde durch Biopsie aus meiner Prostata, damals 80 ml groß ermittelt. Ob die schlimmsten Bereiche der Prostata dabei getroffen wurden, das ist schwer zu sagen.
Den genauen Gleason-Wert ermittelt der Pathologe nach Entfernung der Prostata und der liegt dann meist etwas höher. 
Bei mir kam aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen Metastasierung eine Operation nicht in Frage, sondern eine palliative Behandlung in Form von sofortigem Hormonentzug und früher Chemo. Mit meinen multiplen Lungenmetastasen und einem PSA über 1000 (Ende Messbereich Labor) bin ich sicher ein Sonderfall. Bisher habe ich nur von wenigen Betroffenen mit ähnlicher Erstdiagnose gelesen. 

Franz

----------


## Espera

Hallo Franz,

ja genau, stimmt, du warst es, ich wusste nur, dass ich es gelesen hatte, aber nicht mehr, um welchen User es sich handelte.
Was du schreibst klingt jetzt für mich deutlich nachvollziehbarer, ohne OP ist natürlich eine exakte Gleason-Score Bestimmung nicht möglich.
Trotzdem freue ich mich sehr für dich, dass die eingeschlagene Therapie sich so erfolgreich ausgewirkt hat und dein PSA schon seit längerer Zeit unter der Nachweisgrenze ist....und ich wünsche dir von Herzen, dass das auch noch viele Jahre so bleiben wird.

Umso mehr frage ich mich aber, weshalb der Hormonentzug bei meinem Vater nicht gewirkt und es schon 1 ¾ Jahre später zu ausgedehnten Knochenmetastasen kam. Dass der Hormonentzug durch Orchiektomie erfolgte, lese ich im Übrigen auch sehr selten hier im Forum......, wäre vielleicht ein anderes Verfahren sinnvoller gewesen, bzw. muss ich sogar befürchten, dass hier aus wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten therapiert wurde, weil eine OP bei Privatpatienten besser abzurechnen ist? Ich erinnere mich, dass er in dem Jahr nach der Diagnose immer wieder zur Abklärung des erhöhten PSA-Wertes in der Uniklinik vorstellig wurde, aber therapiert wurde nichts weiter.....schade, dass ich von dieser Zwischenphase keine ärztlichen Unterlagen habe, ich habe leider nur noch die Befunde von der Erstdiagnose und der späteren Diagnose der Knochenmetastasen. 

LG Christel

----------


## Georg_

Ich glaube, es ist zu wenig bekannt über das Krankheitsbild Deines Vaters. Vielleicht hat man auf dem CT oder MRT nach der Biopsie Lymphknotenmetastasen gesehen und daher seinerzeit von einer Operation Abstand genommen. Wenn Dein Vater keinen Kinderwunsch mehr hatte, konnte man die Hormontherapie als Orchiektomie durchführen. Dies gilt teilweise als "Gold-Standard", da es das Testosteron meist noch etwas stärker senkt als die Medikamente.

Irgendwann ist der PSA Wert trotz Orchiektomie angestiegen und Dein Vater hat eine Chemo vielleicht abgelehnt. Das war das einzige zugelassene Medikament, was man damals einsetzen konnte. Abirateron, was man heute geben würde, wurde erst im November 2012 zugelassen. Insgesamt war das in 2010 wohl eine typische Behandlung von metastasierten Prostatakrebspatienten.

----------


## Espera

Natürlich, Georg,  hast du recht, es ist schwer, meine Fragen nachträglich zu beantworten. Sie beschäftigen mich nun mehr, weil  ich mich mit dem Krankheitsbild aufgrund der Erkrankung meines Mannes  intensiver beschäftige, und erst recht, weil  mein Mann nicht nur in der gleichen Klinik, sondern ebenfalls als Privatpatient auch vom gleichen Chefarzt behandelt wird.

Der Befund der Erstdiagnose bei meinem Vater liegt mir schwarz auf weiß vor, da wurden definitiv keine Metastasen irgendeiner Art festgestellt, trotzdem gut zu wissen, dass die Orchiektomie das Testosteron mehr senkt als Medikamente, somit war es vermutlich auch eine gute Therapieoption. Auf die OP wurde meines Wissens aus Altersgründen (mein Vater war ja 77) verzichtet. Warum jedoch in den darauffolgenden Monaten bei steigendem PSA-Wert auf eine Behandlung verzichtet wurde, das wüsste ich natürlich schon gerne, doch ich habe leider als Angehörige nach dem Tod meines Vaters keine Möglichkeit der Akteneinsicht. Dass mein Vater Therapieoptionen bewusst abgelehnt haben soll, kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dazu hat er einfach zu gerne gelebt.

Aber es ist so wie es ist, ich werde es nie erfahren, auch wenn es mir sicher helfen würde, besser damit klarzukommen.

LG Christel

----------


## Sternennacht

> Dass mein Vater Therapieoptionen bewusst abgelehnt haben soll, kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dazu hat er einfach zu gerne gelebt.
> 
> Aber es ist so wie es ist, ich werde es nie erfahren, auch wenn es mir sicher helfen würde, besser damit klarzukommen.


Liebe Christel,
hast Du mal mit dem Hausarzt deines Vaters gesprochen? Hausärzte kennen ihre Patienten oft sehr gut und sind oft auch gegenüber Angehörigen offen. 

Ich kann verstehen, dass dich das quält. Nach dem Tod meines Vaters bin ich direkt zu seinem Hausarzt und das Gespräch mit ihm hat meiner Seele Ruhe gegeben.

LG  Sternennacht

----------


## Georg_

Christel,

ich denke es ist vielleicht besser, sich nicht groß Gedanken zu machen. Aber ob dies auch auf Dich zutrifft, kann ich nicht wissen. Ich habe jedenfalls folgenden Gedanken: als Patient hat man ja ein Anrecht, seine Patientenakte zu sehen. Dann müsste dieses Recht auch auf die Erbin übergehen. Vielleicht kannst Du ja die Krankenakte Deines Vater bekommen.

Georg

----------


## Espera

> Liebe Christel,
> hast Du mal mit dem Hausarzt deines Vaters gesprochen? Hausärzte kennen ihre Patienten oft sehr gut und sind oft auch gegenüber Angehörigen offen. 
> 
> Ich kann verstehen, dass dich das quält. Nach dem Tod meines Vaters bin ich direkt zu seinem Hausarzt und das Gespräch mit ihm hat meiner Seele Ruhe gegeben.
> 
> LG  Sternennacht


Liebe Sternennacht,

das ist nicht so einfach: 
mein Vater wurde 40 Jahre vom gleichen Hausarzt betreut, ich selbst hatte diesen Arzt nicht gekannt, weil wir 50 km weiter weg wohnten, hatte aber seit der PCa-Diagnose immer das Gefühl, dass die hausärztliche Betreuung sehr oberflächlich war....wollte daher meinen Vater auch einmal zum Hausarzt begleiten, Antwort war: „....bin doch kein kleines Kind, das seine Mama mitnehmen muss“, also ließ ich es sein.
Als dann sehr plötzlich die palliative Situation einsetzte und sich sowohl mein Vater als auch meine Mama mit der Situation überfordert sahen, durfte ICH mich dann kümmern. Meine erste Maßnahme war (mit Einverständnis meiner Eltern) ein Arztwechsel, ein mit uns befreundeter Palliativmediziner übernahm ab sofort die Betreuung, die ja dann aber leider nur wenige Wochen dauerte.
Blöderweise hatten wir es verpasst die ärztlichen Unterlagen des vorherigen Arztes anzufordern,  zunächst deshalb, weil es meinem Vater ja doch etwas peinlich war, dass er seinem langjährigen Hausarzt  „untreu“ wurde, letztendlich waren die Befunde für die Weiterbehandlung aber auch nicht erforderlich.
Mit dem Palliativmediziner meines Vaters habe ich mich vor wenigen Tagen noch unterhalten, er meinte, dass der Krebs leider sehr aggressiv war und die Orchiektomie eine vernünftige Behandlungsoption war, doch meine Fragen,  warum keine weiteren Maßnahmen bei steigendem PSA erfolgten (die mich ja in dieser Form erst beschäftigen, seit mein Mann selbst daran erkrankt ist), kann mir nur der frühere Hausarzt beantworten, der mich gar nicht kennt und sich auch sicher etwas wundern würde, wenn ich erst jetzt nach 6 Jahren bei ihm aufwarten würde...... außerdem darf er mir auch aufgrund der ärztlichen Schweigepflicht gar keine Auskunft geben.


Oh Sorry, jetzt habe ich dich aber zugetextet

Alles Gute für eure Bestrahlung
Christel

----------


## Espera

> Christel,
> 
> ich denke es ist vielleicht besser, sich nicht groß Gedanken zu machen. Aber ob dies auch auf Dich zutrifft, kann ich nicht wissen. Ich habe jedenfalls folgenden Gedanken: als Patient hat man ja ein Anrecht, seine Patientenakte zu sehen. Dann müsste dieses Recht auch auf die Erbin übergehen. Vielleicht kannst Du ja die Krankenakte Deines Vater bekommen.
> 
> Georg


Lieber Georg, du hast recht, es wäre an der Zeit die Sache auf sich beruhen zu lassen, es fällt mir persönlich aber sehr schwer, das Thema gedanklich abzuhaken, weil ich zu meinen Eltern eine sehr enge und gute Beziehung hatte und mir ihr Tod (meine Mama starb 1 Jahr später an Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs) auch heute immer noch zu schaffen macht.
ich habe geprüft, ob ich die ärztlichen Unterlagen noch anfordern kann, doch das geht leider nur in Ausnahmefällen, z.B. bei Klärung von Erbkrankheiten oder Verdacht auf Behandlungsfehler usw., ansonsten gilt die ärztliche Schweigepflicht über den Tod hinaus. 

LG Christel

----------


## MartinWK

Auf die Einsicht in die Krankenakte für die nächsten Angehörigen aus "immateriellen Gründen" besteht seit 2013 ein gesetzliches Recht: https://www.erbrecht-ratgeber.de/erb...ankenakte.html
Siehe auch https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/18...wissen-sollten

----------


## Espera

Vielen vielen Dank, Martin, das klingt ja interessant, diese Neureglung habe ich bei meinen Recherchen nicht gefunden. Da werde ich mich jetzt doch gleich mal dahinter klemmen, sieht ja somit ganz danach aus, als könnten sich meine Fragen in absehbarer Zeit klären lassen.

Sollte ich die Antworten auf meine Fragen irgendwann haben, dann werde ich euch gerne teilhaben lassen.

----------


## MartinWK

Vor 2013 hatte ich einen Fall in der Verwandtschaft, bei dem der nächsten Angehörigen mit Verweis auf die Schweigepflicht (die über den Tod hinaus gilt) von der Klinik jedwede Einsicht verweigert wurde, obwohl begründete Zweifel an der ordnungsgemäßen Behandlung bestanden. Es wäre dann nur der Weg über die Strafanzeige möglich gewesen. Dann beschlagnahmt der Staatsanwalt die Akten und ein Anwalt erhält Einsicht. Das hätte jedoch die Verwandte nicht wieder lebendig gemacht und da sie selbst über die Behandlung nie geklagt hatte ist man diesen schwierigen Weg nicht gegangen. Jahre später habe ich dann einen leitenden Arzt dieser Klinik privat kennengelernt, der nach Schilderung des Falles sich gewundert und die Fakten nachgeprüft hat - da war wirklich einiges schiefgelaufen.

Heute würde man früher nachforschen können und auch wenn niemand dadurch wieder lebendig wird hilft es den nächsten Patienten, wenn die Klinik ihre Prozeduren verbessert - oder wenn gar einer der offenbar so vielen Ärzte mit gefälschten Papieren dadurch enttarnt wird...

----------


## Georg_

Christel,

damals wäre die einzige leitliniengerechte Option nach Versagen der Hormontherapie eine Chemotherapie gewesen. Diese hätte aber nur eine begrenzte Wirkung gehabt. Ansonsten gab es off-label Ketoconazol, damals statt Abirateron eingesetzt. Das war aber wohl nicht leitliniengerecht. Man wird aus der Akte erfahren, warum keine Chemo eingesetzt wurde. Ob man damit viel anfangen kann, weiß ich nicht.

@Martin: ob die Klinik bereit ist ihre Prozesse zu verbessern, da habe ich meine Zweifel. Man lässt sich ja auch nicht nach ISO 9000 zertifizieren, was für ein Krankenhaus sicher eine gute Sache wäre. Dann würde man ständig die Prozesse verbessern.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, das ist ein inzwischen privatisiertes Krankenhaus der Maximalversorgung, das auch Ärzte ausbildet ("Lehrkrankenhaus"): einerseits werden die genug Druck haben, Standards einzuhalten, andererseits auch genug Druck zu sparen.
Aus Patientensicht ist aber nicht die Klinik die Beste, die eine bestimmte Methode 99,99% fehlerfrei ausführt, sondern die, die die für den jeweiligen Patienten beste Methode anwendet. Dass sie das dann auch möglichst perfekt machen sollte, versteht sich eigentlich von selbst.

Zertifizierungen sind so eine Sache. Bei ISO 9000 definiert ja die Klinik selbst ihre Prozesse und es wird nur die formale Korrektkeit und die Compliance zertifiziert. Ob dann immer zur Operation oder immer zur Bestrahlung geraten wird, bleibt außen vor. Und wenn das strukturell nicht abgefangen wird, verbringt das hochqualifizierte Personal zuviel Zeit, die Fragebögen und Statistiken auszufüllen.
 Ich habe mir vor längerem den Spaß gemacht, die Zertifizierungsvoraussetzungen für die "zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentren" herunterzuladen. Das ist so ein Wunschkatalog, man fragt sich, wann die eigentlich noch behandeln wollen. Natürlich ist es schön, wenn Selbsthilfegruppen in die Prozesse integriert sind und dafür Ärzte abgestellt werden, aber letztlich müssen dann im Alltag Prioritäten gesetzt werden. Das Zertifikat droht dann zum Marketinginstrument zu werden.

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

ich meinte Krankenhäuser allgemein und hatte an keine bestimmte Klinik gedacht. Mit ISO 9000 kann man auch den Prozess definieren, dass der Patient "richtig" beraten wird. Was immer die Klinik für richtig hält, sie wird sich aber keinen Unsinn als Vorgabe machen. 
Ich dachte aber eher daran, dass keine Medikamente verwechselt werden, der Patient nicht drei Stunden auf eine Beratung warten muss, die Notaufnahme die Patienten sofort behandelt und nicht im Warteraum fast sterben lässt, Krankenhauskeime bekämpft werden, die Ärzte geregelte Arbeitszeiten haben, Vertretungsregelungen funktionieren usw. usw. Das ließe sich mit ISO 9000 durchaus verbessern. Man beschreibt die Prozesse wie sie eigentlich funktionieren sollen und kontrolliert ob sie dann auch so ablaufen. Wenn nicht, klärt man warum nicht und verbessert die Situation.

Georg

----------


## Espera

> Christel,
> 
> damals wäre die einzige leitliniengerechte Option nach Versagen der Hormontherapie eine Chemotherapie gewesen. Diese hätte aber nur eine begrenzte Wirkung gehabt. Ansonsten gab es off-label Ketoconazol, damals statt Abirateron eingesetzt. Das war aber wohl nicht leitliniengerecht. Man wird aus der Akte erfahren, warum keine Chemo eingesetzt wurde. Ob man damit viel anfangen kann, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Georg


Es war ja so, dass gar nichts bei meinem Vater unternommen wurde. Ich hatte mich während der Krankheit und nach dem Tod meines Vaters regelmäßig mit meinem damaligen Schulleiter ausgetauscht, der ebenfalls im gleichen KH von den gleichen Ärzten behandelt wurde -mittlerweile aber leider auch an PCa verstorben ist-und mich schon damals gewundert, weil bei meinem Schulleiter immer wieder neue Behandlungen durchgeführt wurden, u.a. auch eine Strahlentherapie mit Seeds....und gleichzeitig bei meinem Vater nichts unternommen wurde. Wenn ich ihn auf den hohen PSA angesprochen  und ihn gefragt hatte, was die Ärzte in der Klinik dazu meinten, war die Antwort immer, das sei normal und kein Grund zur Besorgnis, das hinge mit seinen Nierenwerten zusammen.


Danke Martin auch dir für die Infos, ich werde höflich und nett anfragen, ob ich eine Chance auf die Herausgabe der Unterlagen habe, den neu gestalteten Paragraphen 630g natürlich schon auch erwähnen....... sollten sie in der Klinik wirklich ganz stur sein, so werde ich nicht mehr weiter insistieren, will mich ja nicht unbedingt bei den Ärzten, die ja auch meinen Mann behandeln, unbeliebt machen.:-)

----------


## Sternennacht

> kann mir nur der frühere Hausarzt beantworten, der mich gar nicht kennt und sich auch sicher etwas wundern würde, wenn ich erst jetzt nach 6 Jahren bei ihm aufwarten würde...... außerdem darf er mir auch aufgrund der ärztlichen Schweigepflicht gar keine Auskunft geben.


Liebe Christel,
versuch es doch einfach mal im Guten. Ruf den Hausarzt an und bitte um eine Gespräch. Sag ihm einfach, dass Du durch die Krankheit deines Mannes jetzt plötzlich soviele Fragen in Bezug auf deinen Vater hast und das dich das nicht in Ruhe läßt.

Vielleicht hat dein Vater ja weiterer Behandlungen abgelehnt und vielleicht steht genau das in den Unterlagen des Hausarztes. Mehr als "Nein" sagen kann er doch nicht und ein Telefonat kostet heute doch nix mehr. 50 KM Entfernung ist doch auch nicht viel.

Die Ärzte meiner Eltern haben beide auf die Schweigepflicht verzichtet und mir Auskunft gegeben.

Liebe Grüße und Danke für deine Wünsche
Sternennacht

----------


## MartinWK

> .... sollten sie in der Klinik wirklich ganz stur sein, so werde ich nicht mehr weiter insistieren, will mich ja nicht unbedingt bei den Ärzten, die ja auch meinen Mann behandeln, unbeliebt machen.:-)


Die Ärzte lieben Patienten, die keinen Ärger machen, und das ist ja auch verständlich. Besonders kümmern wird man sich allerdings eher um diejenigen, die sich bemerkbar machen in begründeten Fällen. Offenbar hast du kein Vertrauen in diese Ärzte, bis nicht aufgeklärt ist, ob damals mit deinem Vater alles richtig lief. Also gibt es doch nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.  die Sache aufzuklären oder
2.  die Ärzte zu wechseln.
Beides nicht zu machen wird deinem Mann nicht helfen.

----------


## MartinWK

> Die Ärzte meiner Eltern haben beide auf die Schweigepflicht verzichtet und mir Auskunft gegeben.


Die Ärzte konnten nicht verzichten, sie hätten sich damit strafbar gemacht: https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__203.html
Nur der Patient kann einwilligen, zum Beispiel mittels einer Vollmacht, die die Personen explizit benennt. Da deine Eltern wohl schon verstorben waren, waren die Ärzte gemäß 603g verpflichtet, Auskunft zu erteilen. Ansonsten kann die Einwilligung gemutmaßt werden ("der Schorsch wollte das so...", "hat er mir so gesagt..."), aber das ist natürlich ein heißes Eisen.

----------


## Sternennacht

Liebe Martin,

ich hatte ursprünglich geschrieben: Die Ärzte haben auf die Schweigepflicht ges**********.

Aber diese Formulierung erschien mir nicht angebracht, deshalb habe ich das Wort mit den Sternchen einfach ersetzt  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## MartinWK

H*ly S*it !
Ja wo kein Kläger da kein Richter, dann geht das.

----------


## Espera

> ........versuch es doch einfach mal im Guten. Ruf den Hausarzt an und bitte um eine Gespräch. Sag ihm einfach, dass Du durch die Krankheit deines Mannes jetzt plötzlich soviele Fragen in Bezug auf deinen Vater hast und das dich das nicht in Ruhe läßt.


Liebe @Sternennacht,
ich werde es auf jeden Fall im Guten versuchen, bin ja schon von Natur aus ein sehr harmoniebedürftiger Mensch:-), werde allerdings gleich die Uniklinik aufsuchen und als Begründung auch genau so argumentieren, wie du es vorschlägst. 
Mein Sohn, der zurzeit an dieser Uniklinik studiert, hört sich jetzt erst mal um, an wen ich mich da konkret wenden sollte. 
Bin gespannt, auf welche Resonanz ich stoße.





> . Offenbar hast du kein Vertrauen in diese Ärzte, bis nicht aufgeklärt ist, ob damals mit deinem Vater alles richtig lief. .


Lieber Martin, das ist genau der springende Punkt. Die gleichen Ärzte haben bei meinem Mann absolut top operiert und ihn hervorragend betreut.....aber warum nicht bei meinem Vater? Er war auch Privatpatient, da will ich jetzt einfach die Informationen haben, die mir fehlen, um es zu verstehen. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er Behandlungen abgelehnt hatte, er war immer so positiv und voller Lebensfreude, ließ sich nie hängen wegen seiner Erkrankung, das würde überhaupt nicht zu ihm passen.

Liebe Grüße
Christel

----------


## Espera

Kurze  off-topic Nachricht:
Bin gerade mit meinem Mann in Teneriffa gelandet, im Flugzeug neben mir saß der Urologe meines Mannes🙈..... der Flug war somit sehr kurzweilig, wir haben uns nett unterhalten, als wir jetzt gelandet sind, meinte er, dass ich nach diesem umfangreichen urologischen Input mir zwei Monate lang die Selbsthilfegruppe erspart hätte😃
Auf jeden Fall bin ich mir nun sicher, dass mein Mann bei ihm in besten Händen ist.

Sonnige Grüße aus Teneriffa und einen guten Rutsch an alle
Christel

----------


## Espera

Nach langer Pause melde ich mich mal wieder zurück, aber nicht, weil es Neues in der Krankheitsentwicklung meines Mannes gibt, da ist Gott sei Dank alles immer noch im grünen Bereich, sondern weil ich ein wenig verunsichert bin:

Ich habe in einem anderen Thread zum ersten Mal den Ausdruck  „kribriformes Muster“ gelesen, verbunden mit der Aussage, dass dadurch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Metastasen deutlich erhöht wird bzw. die Langfristprognose sich deutlich verschlechtert.
Umso erschrockener war ich dann, als ich dieses „böse“ Wort im pathologischen Gutachten meines Mannes entdecken musste,...... sofort das Kopfkino gestartet : sah damit die Heilungschancen für meinen Mann drastisch schwinden, was mir dann gleich schon mal ne schlaflose Nacht beschert hatte.
Ich habe dann am nächsten Tag gegoogelt und gelesen, dass kribriforme Muster eigentlich nichts anderes sind als die Zellmuster 4, so dass eigentlich doch jede Gleason 7 Pathologie diese kribriforme Muster enthält.

Also mit anderen Worten: wenn ich statistisch davon ausgehe, dass bei Gleason 7 B, die Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit innerhalb der nächsten 5 Jahre 35 % beträgt, dann wird auch die Erwähnung „kribriformes Muster“ im pathologischen Gutachten meines Mannes an dieser statistischen Prognose nichts ändern (weil kribriforme Muster ja per se in den 4er-Muster enthalten sind)....oder doch?????

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt

Liebe Grüße, Christel

----------


## Georg_

> ......gelesen, dass kribriforme Muster eigentlich nichts anderes sind als die  Zellmuster 4, so dass eigentlich doch jede Gleason 7 Pathologie diese  kribriforme Muster enthält.


Kannst Du den Link dazu posten? Dies ist nicht die "Mehrheitsmeinung".

----------


## Espera

Ich habe es auf der Webseite entdeckt, die der User Jack aus myprostate.eu (ich glaube er ist auch User hier in unserem Forum) zusammengestellt hat...
https://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/diagnose-psa-wert/

Ich habe hier ein Screenshot erstellt, diese Info habe ich so verstanden, dass das Muster 4 immer aus kribriformen Mustern besteht.

oh, ich sehe gerade , mein Screenshot lässt sich nicht einfügen, ich kopiere dann einfach mal die Info:


Gleason Grad 1-2 : einfache, runde Drüsen, relativ gleichmäßig, Mit aktuellen Methoden wird nur sehr selten zugewiesen.Gleason Grad 3: Unregelmäßige Zell,-Drüsengröße, keine abgestorbene Zellen, Gleason 3 wird am häufigsten beobachtet.Gleason Grad 4: Kribriformes Muster (vom Aussehen siebartig), Verschmelzung kleinerer DrüsenGleason Grad 5: Unregelmäßige Zellen ohne erkennbaren Drüsenstrukturen, abgestorbenes Gewebe (zentrale Nekrosen)

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Christel,



> Ich habe es auf der Webseite entdeckt, die der User Jack aus myprostate.eu (ich glaube er ist auch User hier in unserem Forum) zusammengestellt hat...


da ist Jack (Jacek) wohl etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Nicht jedes Gleason-Grad-4-Muster ist kribriform. Ein kribriformes Muster, so vorhanden, wird aber mit zum Gleason-Grad 4 gerechnet. In *diesem Bild* ist das dargestellt:


Grade 4 Fused glands (verschmolzene Drüsen)Grade 4 Cribriform glands (kribriforme Drüsen) 

Beiden Formen können, müssen aber nicht, gemeinsam auftreten. Wenn im pathologischen Bericht nichts von "kribriform" steht, dann hat der Pathologe wohl auch kein solches Muster gesehen.

Ralf

----------


## Dada Tao

> Gleason Grad 1-2 : einfache, runde Drüsen, relativ gleichmäßig, Mit aktuellen Methoden wird nur sehr selten zugewiesen.Gleason Grad 3: Unregelmäßige Zell,-Drüsengröße, keine abgestorbene Zellen, Gleason 3 wird am häufigsten beobachtet.Gleason Grad 4: Kribriformes Muster (vom Aussehen siebartig), Verschmelzung kleinerer DrüsenGleason Grad 5: Unregelmäßige Zellen ohne erkennbaren Drüsenstrukturen, abgestorbenes Gewebe (zentrale Nekrosen)



Hallo Christel,

etwas ausführlicher für alle:


Universitätsklinikum Heidelberg
*Prostatakarzinom
*(u. a. mit Grading und Staging)
https://eliph.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.de/texte_s/695


aerzteblatt.de
*Beurteilung des Prostatakarzinoms: Gleason-Score  Status 2016*
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/18...re-Status-2016




Christel, die Erwähnung kribriformes Muster ändert nichts an der Prognose.
Wichtig dafür ist der Gleason-Score und das Staging (TNM System).



Viel Glück für Dich und Deinen Mann

TAO

----------


## MartinWK

Die Leitilinie gibt einen Hinweis auf Seite 14: S1-Leitlinie-pathologische Diagnostik des Prostatakarzinoms.pdf
Konkret und sehr deutlich spricht (natürlich) Prof. Bonkhoff: http://www.prostapath.de/Prostatapat...ribriforme-PCa

----------


## Espera

Ganz lieben Dank Georg, Ralf, Tao und Martin für eure Rückmeldungen

Also mit anderen Worten, ich kann dann doch wieder entspannt bleiben, die Diagnose 7b und die damit verbundene Prognose wird sich durch die Erwähnung von „kribriforme Muster“ nicht mehr verschlechtern.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Christel,

es ist immer gut, wenn man zu Deiner Frage den pathologischen Befund mit hinzufügt.




> pathologisches Gutachten:
> Prostatagewebe wird (in best. Sektionen) durch überwiegend  fusioniert-acinäres  und cribriformes, partiell auch durch acinäres  Tumorgewebe infiltriert, das mehrfach die Prostatakapsel infiltriert und  in den genannten Sektionen eine extrakapsuläre Extension zeigt neben  einer ausgeprägten perineuralen Invasion.





> pT3a pN0 (0/16) MX L0 V0 Pn1 R0 Gleason 7b (4+3)


Hm, lasst Euch von der kribiformen Entartung des Tumorgewebes nicht zu sehr ängstigen, denn bei der OP ist doch alles raus gekommen. *R0, VO, LO
*Mein Hm ist dem Pn1 und der extrakapsulären Extension neben  einer ausgeprägten perineuralen Invasion geschuldet.
Jetzt Euch aber so in Sicherheit wiegen möchte ich auch nicht, das Leben genießen und sich nicht verrückt machen lassen ist angesagt. Sollte trotzdem irgend etwas Auftreten habt ihr weitere gute Therapieoptionen.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Espera

Danke für deine Rückmeldung Hans-J.

Also, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, sind die extrakapsuläre Extension und die perineurale Invasion schwerwiegender zu werten.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese beiden Faktoren auch meinem Mann das T3a eingebracht haben, hatte mich damals auch sehr beunruhigt, das Posting von Tritus (#29) hatte mich diesbzgl. dann schon mal wieder etwas entspannt.

----------


## Hans-J.

> Also, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, sind die extrakapsuläre Extension und die perineurale Invasion schwerwiegender zu werten.


Vielleicht beruhigt Euch mein Hm mit diesem Sachstand. Obwohl hier sehr unterschiedlich - auch in der Fachwelt - diskutiert wird.

PNI korreliert mit der extraprostatischen Tumorausbreitung, und mit einem vermehrten Lymphknoten- und Bläschendrüsenbefall.

Die Entfernung des Nervenbündels verhindert evtl. ein Rezidiv, da PNI mit der extraprostatischen Ausbreitung des Tumors korreliert.

PNI hat eine Sensitivität für das Tumorstadium T3 von 16% und einen Positiven prediktiven Wert von 30% und ist demnach prognostisch nicht aussagekräftig.

----------


## Espera

Vielen Dank Hans-J.

Oha, ich bin ja wirklich beeindruckt welches Fachwissen du und die anderen Jungs sich hier im Laufe ihrer Krankheit angeeignet haben. Ich bin da ja noch meilenweit davon entfernt, aber ich lerne dazu.

Ich versuche jetzt mal so zu übersetzen,  wie ich es jetzt verstanden habe:
Die extraprostatische Ausbreitung ergibt sich durch die perineurale Invasion und kann zu einem Lymphknoten-und Bläschenbefall führen.
Da aber in unserem Fall das Nervenbündel mit entfernt wurde, können wir Glück haben, dass uns ein Rezidiv erspart bleibt.  

Vorausgesetzt meine Übersetzung stimmt, dann hört sich das schon mal gut an, ich hoffe, so wird es dann letztendlich auch bei uns sein.

----------

